# Specimen jars



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

Keep in mind that I haven't tried this...but what about clear gelatin? You can buy packs of gelatin at any grocery store (usually near Jello). Maybe you could just mix it with water?


----------



## Nade (Oct 31, 2005)

Some things will float in water actually, it depends what you are trying to have float. If you are trying something that is pretty heavy, you more than likely won't find any liquid dense enough to suspend it. Another thing you could do is somehow add air or styrofoam to what you are trying to suspend to make it float... :\ If i misread... my bad


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I think gelatin will be the cheapest way to do it. Or cheap clear hair gel (comes in different colors, doesn't it?). 

As someone mentioned, most things will float. Depends on what you're putting in the jar. If you're filling it up with eyeballs, you won't need the gelatin, just plain water with food dye.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I like the gelatin idea and hair gel...will definitely try those.

I guess I don't really want the things to float on top of the liquid per say, I want them to float in the middle....be suspended, I guess. Otherwise, I'd rather the items sink to the bottom than float on top. At least that's what I'm visualizing would look the best.

Thanks guys/gals!


----------



## Kaeleb (Feb 22, 2006)

If it is something that normally floats on top of water, you could somehow attach it to the bottom of the jar with thin fishline. Then just add colored water (less mess than the other two items)

~K


----------



## scsabai (Oct 5, 2006)

I just made some specimen jars last night. I used odd shaped bottles/jars with corks from Michael's Crafts and little plastic flies, spiders, gel fingers, lungs, brains from Walmart. I used water and red food coloring for the body parts in clear, or almost clear bottles/jars. The other bottles/jars were blue or green and I used the plastic bugs in them with water. All of the things I used float and I put enough of them into a jar that there wasn't a big space on the bottom, so it looks like they are suspended.


----------



## Lilly (Sep 26, 2006)

Two weeks before our trail and my creative juices have quit flowing, at least for today. I need some ideas for jars etc., for a veterinarian scene. I have some brown fake fur to put in one and can come up probably with stuff to put in the jars, but what should the titles be that relates more to animals? I suppose I could just put "monkey" brains etc. and change the names from things I would use in a doctor lab scene huh? I would say duh, why didn't I think of that, but it did just hit me while I typed. You guys are more helpful than you think!

Lil

P.S. On some board, not sure if it was this one or not, somebody needed some ideas and mentioned they had the usual jars and I made a suggestion that would be great for your bathroom jars. Instead of toad stools, leave off the "s". Then it would just be toad stool as in you know what, perfect for a bathroom. Maybe some chocolate pudding?


----------

